# FIRST CYCLE Sustanon 250 & Deca 250 NEED HELP / RECOMMENDATIONS!!



## RickyC (May 26, 2012)

My name is Ricardo, 22 years old, 5'8" @ 160 lbs, naturally tone and skinny so body fat guessing around 9 %. This is my first cycle ever so I am looking for mass and size and hoping to find a way to keep most of my gains permanently, dry gains.

Week 1-10 Sustanon 250 @ 500 mg/week
Week 1-10 Deca-Durabolin 300 @ 250 mg/week

Week 1-10 Anastrozole (AnaSolut) @ .50 mg/EOD

Week 12-15 Tamoxifen (TamoSolut) = generic Nolvadex @ 40/40/20/20 mg / day
Week 11-15 DAA @ 3,000 mg / day

I will have 2 vials (10 mL each) of Sustanon 250 and 1 vial (10 mL) of Deca-Durabolin 250.

For anti-estrogens I have heard to take arimidex over aromasin.
For my post cycle I have been told to take Nolvadex and to stay away from clomid.

My questions generally revolve around the PCT. What I should take, when should I take it, and how much of it should I take (regarding arimidex, aromasion, Nolvadex). Any help at all would be great. Thank you.

Questions:
How long should I wait to start my PCT after the Sust & Deca are done?
What can I take/do to prevent getting acne?
Should I take Arimidex @ .25 mg or .50 mg /EOD?
Is my dosage of Nolvadex at 40/40/20/20 mg/day correct or should it be 20/30/30/20 mg/day?


----------



## jessequattrone (May 26, 2012)

RickyC said:


> My name is Ricardo, 22 years old, 5'8" @ 160 lbs, naturally tone and skinny so body fat guessing around 9 %. This is my first cycle ever so I am looking for mass and size and hoping to find a way to keep most of my gains permanently, dry gains.
> 
> Week 1-10 Sustanon 250 @ 500 mg/week
> Week 1-10 Deca-Durabolin *300* @ 250 mg/week
> ...


is your deca 300 or 250? either way it doesnt matter just confusing.


wait 2 weeks after last inject to begin PCT, most people would recomend running 2 weeks of test only after your done with deca because it will take few days extra to clear out of your system longer then the sus, creating possible prolactin issues/ deca dick.

otherwise, preventing acne is tricky, most people wont have a problem with acne after hormones are stabilized after 3-5 weeks into cycle.

i cant speak to exactly how much AI you should take, it highly personal, for me, id take the smaller amount and add more if necessary- estrogen can be benificial as long as levels aren't too high. and too low estrogen can cause issues as well.

nolva should be tapered down so 40/40/20/20 sounds good.


----------



## Digitalash (May 26, 2012)

First cycle should be test only, also you're kind of light so ideally I would get to 170 naturally but that's up to you.

Also sustanon really isn't an ideal product, it was tested for TRT but they decided it wasn't ideal so now they use a single long ester like enanthate or cypionate. If you haven't purchased the sust already then get enanthate or cypionate and pin 250mg 2x a week or every 3.5 days roughly. If you have the sust already you should really inject it every other day or 3x a week for more stable blood levels, it contains short esters which clear quickly so if you pin too infrequently you will have unstable blood levels and more side effects.


----------

